# Email Accounts.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I just found in on of my email accounts an incorrect user name. I changed it to the correct one and now it is dowloading 4828 messages.

God knows how long it has been like this. Shame there will be no orders in there, it is a private account.

Should be fun reading all these,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That is going to take some time


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

DOH!

bet most of it is Spam....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just finished downloading it and it is ALL spam and viruses.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Urgh


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not even a nice pair of breasts,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You speak for yourself.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

crazy people...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Correction nice pair of wobblies just arrived complements of a concerned forum member.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Feel free to pass them around


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

When I'm done with 'em.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Seconds!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Cheeky,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry


----------

